# Song Meaning and Stevie Nicks personality type



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

what kind of personality was Stevie Nicks?
She is such a beautiful soul. I like her music, and these lyrics are just so captivating especially because they are about her friend who was pregnant and died of leukemia 1 year after being diagnosed.The baby survived early birth, but this song is about that. Some of it I don't understand like "velvet underground" I don't understand. 

"Back to the floor" description of where shes laying on the ground thinking
"room of paper flowers" description of the room shes in while thinking or in despair/reflection
"lighting strikes maybe once,maybe twice,and it all comes down to you" you only get once in a lifetime chance or maybe twice to meet someone special, have a special friend or make a choice(best friends dont come along 3 times for people)

Whats the rest of this song mean to you all?


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

The velvet underground was an old shop by where she used to live ... the song in general is about her going back home after touring, and feeling at home once again. It's laden with Si


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevie nicks is dead?


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

RandomNote said:


> Stevie nicks is dead?


no


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr.Horrible said:


> no


Ahh....the "was" threw me off.


----------



## cytologize (Apr 22, 2015)

ENFP or INFP - probably ENFP (they are the quietest extravert type)


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Dr.Horrible said:


> what kind of personality was Stevie Nicks?
> She is such a beautiful soul. I like her music, and these lyrics are just so captivating especially because they are about her friend who was pregnant and died of leukemia 1 year after being diagnosed.The baby survived early birth, but this song is about that. Some of it I don't understand like "velvet underground" I don't understand.
> 
> "Back to the floor" description of where shes laying on the ground thinking
> ...


I know that this is an old thread, but Stevie Nicks said that Gypsy refers to following your own destiny/gut instinct/desire in life. The Velvet Underground refers to a store in California which Janis Joplin etc. frequented; it doesn't refer to the band. Nicks said that she had an epiphany of sorts when, pre-Fleetwood Mac, she went to the Velvet Underground store and realised that she wanted to one day be able to walk in there and buy whatever she wanted. 

There could be more to the song than that, but that is what she has said about the song.


----------

